
NASA's $1B Jupiter probe just beamed back more jaw-dropping photos - el_duderino
http://www.businessinsider.com/jupiter-clouds-storms-pictures-nasa-juno-mission-perijove-13-2018-5
======
some_account
Looks at raw images.

Really? I will never understand why people trust those are real, specially
with the reputation of nasa fakery since like forever.

